# Ugh... asking for alimony when he didn't even try!



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I tried to save the marriage--

I offered to send him to grad school or get an alternative teaching certificate

He has a BS in business management

He is making money (cash money) working for someone

He has been using said money NOT for the family but for entertaining his ho

He has been cheating on me for 1.5 years

He refused reconciliation and MC (2x)

He has a $100,000 inheritance from his mother

He has interest in 1/3 of a lake front property (probably worth another $225,000.

I think that is enough to sustain HIMSELF... the kids, the mortgage and all the bills are being paid by ME


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am unsure of what you mean by your thread title. Is he asking you or you're asking him for alimony?

If you are entitled to it, ask. He unilaterally ended your marriage. Don't be a martyr and try to walk away with nothing to prove you don't need him. Get what is rightfully yours. Half, baby.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

What does your lawyer say?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Problem is, you can't really focus on the evil thing's he's done - so take out just about every other line of your post and make sure your attorney knows about his assets and his employability.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

He is asking... and yes I am preparing something for the lawyer right now...grrrr


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

It is "possible" that he may get a small amount for a short time - just based on what you said about how you've been paying his bills.

BUT - any of those assets - like the lake property - should be 1/2 yours.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> It is "possible" that he may get a small amount for a short time - just based on what you said about how you've been paying his bills.
> 
> BUT - any of those assets - like the lake property - should be 1/2 yours.


Not only because we were married long term, but also, they wouldn't even HAVE it (neither would his brother or sister), if it wasn't for me. I work in the financial services industry and not only got them on the estate planning trail, but I also made the investment decisions that made them ALL money even while things were crashing everywhere else.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

You have the kids right? Child support would cancel out anything he gets from you I would believe. Just tell him if he wants to play this way you are going all out.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> You have the kids right? Child support would cancel out anything he gets from you I would believe. Just tell him if he wants to play this way you are going all out.


Yeah.. my lawyer was peeved... we are going to discuss it next week. I am sending her my comment today via fax. Maybe he is trying to make it easier for me so I can just HATE him.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

joe kidd said:


> You have the kids right? Child support would cancel out anything he gets from you I would believe. Just tell him if he wants to play this way you are going all out.


With three kids - most likely...

His education - he can get a job - will keep it short term.

And is he LIVING with his ho? If so - that hurts his case too...


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> With three kids - most likely...
> 
> His education - he can get a job - will keep it short term.
> 
> And is he LIVING with his ho? If so - that hurts his case too...


He sure is... right from me to her on the day I found out..


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Keep us posted...would LOVE to see you come back and post about how he's getting nothing - or maybe even owes YOU something...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Honestly Lisa while I'm happy to see the gender gap in alimony finally becoming more equitable this just shows how asinine alimony us in most case in this day and age.

I also want to point out though no strong confident self-respecting "real" man would ever pursue such a "pussified" concept of suing his wife for alimony.

You're ex is no man worth missing girl.
He's a serious POS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I also want to point out though no strong confident self-respecting "real" man would ever pursue such a "pussified" concept of suing his wife for alimony.
> 
> You're ex is no man worth missing girl.
> He's a serious POS.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree!! How did I let him get away?? :rofl:

He is also asking for an exemption to our state law to pay 1/2 the kids college, for me to pay all the attorney fees (even though he is a cheater), for me to pay ALL the family bills... what a jerk.


----------



## Joodlestar (Nov 10, 2011)

Nothing useful to say - except he really is a JERK!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lisa, my ex husband took me to court to sue me for the mortgage on our home. When he is the one who wanted the divorce. When he makes about $70k more than me. When he is the one who told me if I didn't sign his greencard, he'd file for divorce (he filed anyway). When he is the one who cancelled our marriage cancelling. He said he would not discuss reconciling our marriage until I signed the title of our home over to him. Romantic, right? He also would schedule motions/hearings and then when I'd show up at court, taking days off work, he'd ask the judge to dismiss them. He told me he would drag out the divorce for as long as possible (though the divorce was HIS choice, I did not want it). He said "I don't care if it takes 10 years...I will drag this out forever." He told the judge to write up an order saying I wasn't allowed in the basement of our marital home...when I hadn't even been to the home in 9 months. 

The day he went in to sue me for the mortgage, the judge laughed in his face and said "Case dismissed. I am sure you have better things to do with your time." 

The point is, get ready because divorce isn't pretty. Make sure you have a lawyer you gel well with, who listens to you and has the same goal as you do. 

Do not lie down and be a martyr just so this will go away quietly. Get all your ducks in a row and do not be afraid. Keep your emotions in check (of utmost important) and be glad this asshat, who up and left you to move down the street with some hag and is now suing YOU for alimony after walking away from your marriage... be glad this fool is going to be out of your life soon.

Cause you don't need this, him, and everything that goes along with it.

Protect yourself.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't, thanks jellybeans. My lawyer is a real barracuda, I think she will take care of it but the whole song and dance is tired already... ugh. 

He has shown who he really is, and it isn't pretty. I deserve better.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, you really do deserve better.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is costing a tremendous amount of money.... I still cannot believe he took us down this horrific path because he was too cowardly to say, geez I am really unhappy.


----------

